# Potential Purchase: Leopard Appaloosa Filly



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

The only thing I see that may effect her as a trail/pleasure horse is her pasterns. They are very upright and short. I also think I see her camped out in the back. 

Smarter people will come and add more. :wink:


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

I saw her pasterns and thought the same, but I figured if I wasn't doing any difficult work or showing/jumping/barrels it wouldn't be too bad. She might yet grow out of it too, she's still little


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

so shes a 2 yr old .. she needs fed more , her neck top line appears ewe neck, There is something off with her front legs over at the knee ? or ?? but off. 
Hopefully you can get her weight up , and being an appy she may get whiter as she ages, I would not call her a leopard , more of b/w snowcap .


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Her registered name is KDJJ Faux Pas. I really suck at bloodline critique so feel free to throw in any comments about that. Bloodlines aren't my priority but it's nice to know. Here is her peigree: 

Kdjj Faux Pas Appaloosa


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

She dont look like a leopard  to me, but shes cute.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Really upright pasterns, and a ewe neck. In the second picture she looks like she needs a good worm dose... She looked like she had a pot belly.


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

I thought leopards were all white with spots? I'm not educated on App colors, so correct me if I'm wrong. I'm not impressed with her conformation, wonky rear end and she does look over at the knee. But she is a very striking color and will probably be perfectly suitable for your intended use. Just don't breed her, please?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Not a leopard. Blanket with spots, with a possibility of varnish in there. And adorable.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow if these photos are recent she looks VERY immature. The horse in most of these photos looks like a weanling, or maybe a yearling in the last couple of images posted. I would be giving this horse at least another two years to mature before thinking about starting her under saddle if she truly is this immature IRL too.

She has a very sweet face and inquisitive expression. I think with more maturity she will probably be ok as a trail horse, but her conformation is not great. Se has very light bone, upright pasterns, a neck that ties in poorly, over at the knee and a short and steep croup. None of these things are likely to hinder her as a trail horse, but I wouldn't suggest doing and high impact sports with her.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

*sigh* I SUCK at colors. I'm trying to get better. I thought spots = leopard. Sorry, and thanks for the correction.

Not all of those pictures are recent! I think the most recent one is the first one. Some of them were taken when she WAS a weanling, I'm sure. The woman I'm emailing isn't the owner, just the person in charge of the selling, so she didn't have any other pictures and couldn't just pop out to get some. 

I think I'm going to buy her. Okay, that's an understatement - We're arranging to go put a deposit on her tomorrow, so long as I can get there before the other person that's interested! She's only 2 so I'm hoping she'll yet grow into herself. Smurf looked up the pastern deal, and said she's in the acceptable range for 2 year olds, so hopefully they relax a bit more too. If not, oh well - she's not a sporthorse, so casual riding shouldn't be an issue. 

Know what I'm most excited about? Buying NORMAL SIZED horse tack instead of having to have custom made tack!


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Well you already know my opinion on her :b


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

well, congrats on your new horse. I hope you get her some dewormer and some groceries.
She may be able to get some growth with proper feed.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

They do not take very good care of her. How sad.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

I can see the wormbelly in the weanling pictures (Or haybelly?) but do you really think she looks skinny in the current pics? (top and bottom pic, I think). I don't see any ribs or anything - but then it's kind of hard to see too, given her coloring. 

Where she's moving she'll have free choice of grass and hay, and grain in the morning. If she's skinny she'll also get grain at night (included in the boarding), so she should be up to weight in no time.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

If you're looking for a trail horse, I think she will be just fine. If you are looking for a performance mount, then I would pass for sure. If thats what you're looking for then I will gladly take the time to fill a conformation critique.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

My2Geldings said:


> If you're looking for a trail horse, I think she will be just fine. If you are looking for a performance mount, then I would pass for sure. If thats what you're looking for then I will gladly take the time to fill a conformation critique.


No, this is exactly what she will be. The most 'performance' she'll have is maybe jumping over a fallen log on a trail. I mean, my barn does funshows and whatnot but that's hardly performance. Heck, my fatty draft cross can do those :lol:


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

I put a deposit on my appy filly today. Going to get her PPE before purchase, and then I can bring her home. You all were right - she's skinny, and she's wormy. I'm guessing the skinny-ness is a result of two things, since she has free choice of hay and grass: 

The flies are atrocious. I have NEVER seen such bad flies. They were all doused in fly spray (I could smell it) and they were being eaten, the poor things. CONSTANT stomping, shaking, nipping to get rid of them.

Also, I noticed bot eggs in her mane. The woman worms every 8 weeks (when the farrier comes) but unfortunately I think she does have worms (she just uses a basic ivermectin). 

She's also growing into herself nicely. Her pasterns aren't so posty, which was my main concern. 

How can I get rid of the bots for good? I have a bot knife but I don't know how to use it. an I just cut them out of her mane when she gets home (I've never seen bots down here) and give her a dose of wormer to flush the current ones out of her system? What is the best wormer to use?

Pics are attached. Not conformation pics so much as to show her condition. Not TOO skinny, but she's a filly and needs fattening up.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

lucky. I want <3 we can trade


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

for the deworming, my wormy 2 year old rescue i started off with a dose of zimectin gold. the lady I got him from was using only ivermectin as well...doesn't work like that lol. Therea another wormer...quest maybe? that I want to try soon, since his tummy still looks bloated, but I wouldnt start w it because it is more broad spectrum, and you dont want to impact the horse with masses of dying worms.

for my guy at least, you're also not supposed to use quest if theyre underweight.so if she is on the skinny side, dont go with a mega wormer. Maybe ask the vet to take care of it if the PPE goes well.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she looks better in the newer pics. i would get some fenbendazole regular dose . You need to rotate wormers , As for her weight, i would say yes, more. It looks like she has not yet shed out . be sure to get her some free choice salt/mineral licks. The flies are horrid this year.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I like her! Way to go!

At that age I like her weight, she may be a late bloomer so no worries. Like said some good nutrition for development. She's gonna become a looker! Congrats!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Are the bot eggs in her mane the same bot flies that burrow into your skin and then grow into a maggot before crawling out? Or are they a different species? They sounded different, as the ones in her mane are waiting to get eaten so they can hatch in the stomach, where the other ones lay eggs on mosquitos and they drop onto an animal when the mosquito bites it. But they both burrow, so maybe they're the same.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

get one of those black gritty grooming blocks at Fleet. Other than the knife, that will probably work decently in the mane. Otherwise get a lice comb at walmart.

Let me know how the PPE goes And yes, she is cute.....for an App,:rofl:


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Maybe I am confused. Is the foal the one in the third shot, standing just behind and to the left of the other horse (?) or is your 2 yr old the other horse?

The patterns look different to me but my eye isn't trained for Appies


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

tlkng1 said:


> Maybe I am confused. What I am seeing are shots of the dam in at least three instances..going on the pattern of color on the shoulder (especially left). The pattern on the foal in that third shot looks different than in the other shots..the spots are more prevalent and look less like what I understand to be a blanket pattern like what is seen on the mare.



Her dam is black, I met her when I went to look at Filly. (before someone looks her up and says NO SHE'S X she LOOKS black. She's a uniform dark color of whatever technical name). And no, in any of these pictures, these are all the same filly. The owner said her color has changed a bit as she's grown, and the first set of pictures are all spread apart in her growing.

EDIT: You edited your post, never mind the dam stuff then. And it DOES look like a different color pattern, more prevalent on the legs, but there's some parts on that pic that are the same as the others (Like the darker sploth on her butt). It's the same horse, somehow


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

I was looking at the foal next to the older horse and made the assumption they were mama and baby until I looked closer at the shots of the 2 yr old by herself..than I wasn't sure.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

tlkng1 said:


> I was looking at the foal next to the older horse and made the assumption they were mama and baby until I looked closer at the shots of the 2 yr old by herself..than I wasn't sure.


Gotcha. The other foal is her half sister, out of the same dam but different sire.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Shoebox said:


> *sigh* I SUCK at colors. I'm trying to get better. I thought spots = leopard. Sorry, and thanks for the correction.


She will color out to be a leopard in appearance, but is not a true leopard. She is what most people call the slang term of "near leopard". Her face is already coloring out, and the lightning marks on her fronts indicate her base color will break up and she will gradually mottle out to a leopard pattern. Within 3 or 4 years - possibly less, she will look like a regular leopard.

Her upright pasterns come from Dreamfinder and are typical of the Dreamfinder line. Her neck looks skinny and funky, but don't worry about that at this stage - as she matures that will most likely resolve itself. Lots of 2 year olds have funky necks.

My big stallion Chip, as many Appys do, started out much like your girl with nearly solid head, neck, and legs with varnishing and lightning marks


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Faceman said:


> She will color out to be a leopard in appearance, but is not a true leopard. She is what most people call the slang term of "near leopard". Her face is already coloring out, and the lightning marks on her fronts indicate her base color will break up and she will gradually mottle out to a leopard pattern. Within 3 or 4 years - possibly less, she will look like a regular leopard.
> 
> Her upright pasterns come from Dreamfinder and are typical of the Dreamfinder line. Her neck looks skinny and funky, but don't worry about that at this stage - as she matures that will most likely resolve itself. Lots of 2 year olds have funky necks.
> 
> My big stallion Chip, as many Appys do, started out much like your girl with nearly solid head, neck, and legs with varnishing and lightning marks


I won't say I'm not a teensy bit disappointed. I would love for her to keep her current color, it's what initially drew me to her. I'll cross my fingers that it's closer to four years from now instead of, say, two.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

shush shoe and be thankful you get another appy!


----------

